# 70D Videos time and date info?



## David9723 (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm trying to stamp videos taken with the 70D with the time/date of when they where taken. On camcorders that use AVCHD there is software to do this automatically but i have never seen it for .mov files i'm not even sure if they contain the data needed other than the creation date.

It could be done by hand but would take forever with a memory card full of video clips taken over months time.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 4, 2014)

The information is in the metadata, just like a still. However. unlike a camcorder, a DSLR is more of a professional tool, so it is assumed that you will edit and add any titles or overlays using your video editing software.
I'd expect that there is some editing software out there that will grab metadata and insert it, but I don't know what it might be.


----------



## David9723 (Jun 4, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The information is in the metadata, just like a still. However. unlike a camcorder, a DSLR is more of a professional tool, so it is assumed that you will edit and add any titles or overlays using your video editing software.
> I'd expect that there is some editing software out there that will grab metadata and insert it, but I don't know what it might be.



Yeah i haven't been able to find any. I guess no one puts that on there home videos anymore.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 4, 2014)

http://www.ehow.com/how_6469473_automatically-stamps-videos-sony-vegas.html

http://www.ehow.com/how_7837384_include-time-stamp-movie-maker.html

I expect that most decent video editing software does this.


----------



## David9723 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> http://www.ehow.com/how_6469473_automatically-stamps-videos-sony-vegas.html
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_7837384_include-time-stamp-movie-maker.html
> 
> I expect that most decent video editing software does this.



They are out of date and do not work in Vegas anymore and the other would take forever with months of videos.


----------

